# Smilies & Animation Warhammer 40 000



## Bio-Wolf

First ...



















To be continued ...


----------



## DiehardmaxNL

Lol nice how did you made them?:grin:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

DiehardmaxNL







for the






















Paint.NET, Photoshop and Ulead GIF Animator 5 .
Continued...

























































To be continued ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next...





























To be continued ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next...


















































:thank_you:
To be continued ...


----------



## unxpekted22

haha these are awesome. the bass playing necron is pretty intense.


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Baron Spikey, High_Seraph,unxpekted22,








Next...:scratchhead:




































To be continued ...:thank_you:


----------



## Loki1416

Lovin these! Well done! +rep!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Loki1416,








Next...:scratchhead:




































To be continued ...k:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Boc,







for the







Rep...

Next...






































To be continued ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next...













































To be continued ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next...







































To be continued ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next...

















To be continued ...


----------



## KingOfCheese

Some Ork ones will earn you some rep.


----------



## killmaimburn

I sense that many people will soon be breaking the smiley limit on posts...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

KingOfCheese, killmaimburn,









Next...


















To be continued ...


----------



## emporershand89

Dude, epic, i love it. You should see it Jele will let you publish them as avatars for the site. You gott let me have the ork band, they remind of KISS!!!!!

By the way, how do I get Photoshop, I'd like to try my hand in creating some of theose.


----------



## Bio-Wolf

emporershand89,







, enjoy it !!!
Next...













































To be continued ...


----------



## hippypancake

all of this is full of win


if you can make a space wolf morphing into a wulfen I'm going to have to hug you! xD the attack things are my favorite

EDIT: omg I just typed favourite without the u...fucking USA is cursing me!


----------



## Graf Spee

i love that scarab shaking 1k son and that slap bass necron. cool stuff.
are those abaddon animations your own? + rep


----------



## Bio-Wolf

hippypancake, Graf Spee,








Next...












































And I almost forgot ...








To be continued ...


----------



## Serpion5

The necron drummer and marine frying a fish are hilarious! :laugh:

+rep!


----------



## Zodd

It is rather stunning. And the Sang' did of cause attract attention. +rep


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Serpion5, Zodd,








Next...























To be continued ...


----------



## Shadow Hawk

I like the 3d Animations, what did you make them with? Also, did you make the models yourself, and again, what with?


----------



## Tolisk

Nice job, +rep to u!


----------



## Serpion5

Do Nids! Do Nids! Please? :biggrin:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

hippypancake, Shadow Hawk, Tolisk, Serpion5,










Shadow Hawk said:


> I like the 3d Animations, what did you make them with? Also, did you make the models yourself, and again, what with?


Unfortunately, my only smiles and some ani, but 3D is not mine!
Next...































To be continued ...


----------



## Serpion5

Nids! Yay! I`d rep you if I could, but it`s too soon...


----------



## Tolisk

Yay!!!111111111


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Serpion5, Tolisk,









Next...






























To be continued ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next...














































To be continued ...


----------



## Doelago

These are so awesome... Keep up the good work and have some rep!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Doelago,








Next...














































To be continued ...


----------



## Tolisk

i think i have seen the necron on youtube before but good job anyway


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Tolisk,








Next...













































To be continued ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next...














































To be continued ...


----------



## Tolisk

i have played that game with ork football plays, called BloodBowl, nice work with it


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Brilliant work. Well done.


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Tolisk, Khorne's Fist,









Next...








































To be continued ...


----------



## Tolisk

Spooore!!! brilliant


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Tolisk,*









Next...

































To be continued ...


----------



## shaantitus

There is some very impressive work here. Most repworthy


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*shaantitus,*









Next...


































To be continued ...


----------



## Phil73805

Added as much rep as I could, some really astonishing work there!


----------



## Phil73805

By the way, Bio-Wolf, do you do requests? Any chance of a Deathwatch marine with a firing heavy bolter? Pretty please? With sugar on top?


----------



## Doelago

I loved the Boltgun animation, good work dude!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Phil73805, Doelago,*










Phil73805 said:


> By the way, Bio-Wolf, do you do requests? Any chance of a Deathwatch marine with a firing heavy bolter? Pretty please? With sugar on top?


Later!
Next...
































To be continued ...


----------



## Doelago

Bio-Wolf said:


>


:laugh: Thats a crazy Space Wolf! That was a damn good one!


----------



## Dakingofchaos

Omg i think i love you :shok: have lots of rep good sir! :laugh:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Doelago, Dakingofchaos,*









Next...
































To be continued ...


----------



## Serpion5

Moshpit marines! 

Partycrons! Please?


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Tensiu, Serpion5,









Next...








































To be continued ...


----------



## lordjerry777

dude these are nice +rep


----------



## Serpion5

Love the rc scarab! 

Chaotic teletubbies are hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## dradcliffe09

Biowolf, these are SICK!!! I want to make some. Can you tell me where to get started?


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*lordjerry777, Serpion5, dradcliffe09,*











> Can you tell me where to get started?


 Photosop , Paint.NET, Ulead GIF Animator 5, that's like to start should be enough !

*Next ...*























































*To be continued ...*


----------



## Abomination

These are really really good (some of the best I have ever seen actually). Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Abomination,









Next...





















































Emperor Of Mankind, Leman Russ, Fulgrim, Ferus Manus, Rogal Dorn, Magnus The Red.

To be continued ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Doelago

Bio-Wolf said:


>


:laugh: Those are so best!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Doelago*


----------



## Tolisk

Happy new year to you too!
Plus teh rep


----------



## Bio-Wolf

For All !!!







































































































































And WiP...


























































And Micro...


----------



## Doelago

Really awesome work on those. +rep


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*For ALL* and *Thankx* so much for the *New*(first) *Award* !!!
*Emperor of Mankind and Primarchs* (Lorgar will later) ...







Emperor of Mankind







Lion El'Jonson







Jaghatai Khan







Leman Russ







Rogal Dorn







Sanguinius







Ferrus Manus







Roboute Guilliman







Fulgrim







Konrad Curze







Angron







Mortarion







Magnus the Red







Horus







Vulkan







Perturabo







Corax







Alpharius


----------



## Doelago

BioWolf said:


> Emperor of Mankind


I really like that one! 

Also, congratulations on your first award! You deserve it!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Doelago said:


> Also, congratulations on your first award! You deserve it!










, forgot to congratulate you all on April 1 40k !!!


----------



## Serpion5

Always good to see your latest work. :victory: 

Congrats on the award, and have some more rep! Those primarchs are fantastic! :biggrin:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

For All !!!
New Corax







,
and Lorgar








Part-protection at the Legion of villas and gardens ...


----------



## Doelago

That Dreadnought was epic!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*For All !!!*








AVATAR ...








Lucius the Eternal ( Emperor's Children Legion)...








Chaos Marines ...





























Dancing Dread ...









Thousand Sons Drummer ...


----------



## Serpion5

Go that hippy dreadnought! :laugh:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*For ALL !!!*
New FULGRIM -








Adeptus Arbites -


----------



## Doelago

The Dreadnought... Has become a hippie? :laugh:


----------



## johnbriner

Really nice renderings. I especially like the bass playing necron. He's really rocking it. Anyway, hope to see more of your works. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*For ALL !!!*
DoW mod ...








*Two SW termos*es ...















Blanks ...



























And Nihgt Lord Drummer ...








Sangwinij Guitar ...








Dark and simple Eldar ...


----------



## Doelago

:laugh: That Space Wolf Terminator to the left is just so full of win!


----------



## kiro the avenger!

those tau drummers were awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

For ALL !!!


----------



## Doelago

Bio-Wolf said:


>


:laugh: Awesome dude! +rep


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Space Wolves ...






































And Dred ...


----------



## Doelago

Bio-Wolf said:


>


A Scottish Space Wolf? :laugh:


----------



## Yru0

All Hail The Mighty Bio-wolf!! :d


----------



## Bio-Wolf

For All !!!

Sword Master of Fenris ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

For All !!!


----------



## Serpion5

Awesome stuff. It`s always good to see what you`ve created next. :biggrin: 

I love the guy playing with fire! :clapping:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Serpion5*,









Orcs Rock"N"Roll ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Doelago

Bio-Wolf said:


>


Do I see angry marines? 

Awesome work, as always.


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Doelago*,


----------



## Serpion5

Accordion? :laugh: 

Always awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Serpion5,









The Chaos at Pooh Corner ..., and Night Lords Variant ...
















Night Lords Band ...









And UltraSmurfs ...


----------



## Jezlad

I love your smiles. Would you be interested in creating us an exclusive set on commission?


----------



## Something Yellow

Jezlad said:


> I love your smiles. Would you be interested in creating us an exclusive set on commission?


WOW what an honour! haha. 

I was stunned when I saw the Abaddon clip (Page 2) And I watched it at leased 10 times.. AMAZINGLY AMAZING!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Jezlad, Something Yellow,*










Jezlad said:


> I love your smiles. Would you be interested in creating us an exclusive set on commission?


Why not, just animation did not I, my only smiles(and some animation) !!! 

*Space Wolf Ninja*


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Space Wolf Iron Priest*








*Space Wolf 007*








*Space Wolf and Rubric's Cube*








*Space Wolf with Bolt Gun *


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*DA with Fire Sword*










*Necron Bass*


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Doug* ,









*SpaceMarines Emoticons*


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Hard WaHa Emote Covers ...*


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

its a little hard to see the last set. The dark grey helmets don't stand out too much against the site's background.


----------



## Bio-Wolf

ThatOtherGuy said:


> its a little hard to see the last set. The dark grey helmets don't stand out too much against the site's background.










I did not do it for this site!


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Serpion5

These are still fantastic. :biggrin: 

Did you end up taking Jez` commission?


----------



## Bio-Wolf

> Serpion5


 *Thanx*







*!!!*


----------



## Bio-Wolf

=


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Adeptus Custodes*


----------



## Serpion5

:goodpost: Awesome.


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Serpion5 said:


> :goodpost: Awesome.












a smaller version *Adeptus Custodes*


----------



## Bio-Wolf

For All !!!







And even those who do not leave comments !!!


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Serpion5

Excellent as always. :grin:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Serpion5 said:


> Excellent as always. :grin:












Next *Hard WaHa emote covers* ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next *Hard WaHa emote covers* ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Next *Hard WaHa emote covers* ...

















Two animations by *~torment6*


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Happy* *Halloween** !!!*


----------



## Serpion5

Bio-Wolf said:


> *Happy* *Halloween** !!!*


And you as well. :bye:


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Hi, Brothers !!!








Cap on the site ...


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Serpion5

I approve of all this. :laugh:


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie

This is all some pretty great stuff. Keep up the great work mate.


----------



## Jezlad

Can I just remind people that animation is not allowed in forum signatures.



> Animated images are not allowed except for a single rolling animated userbar. 350 x 19 pixels.


----------



## Bio-Wolf

Well, what is then bye !!! 








Signature will not change !!! Remove it, and me !!! All to meet at other Warhammers sites !!!


----------



## troybuckle

lol nice stuff


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Is in full swing preparing







for the New Year!!!*








*The imperial beauty is ready to decorate Christmas tree heads particularly vile xenos and heretics!*

































*All of the new







year 2012!!!*















And this year,







no more news







!!!

















​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Very festive.

I especially like the Santa Marines


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*For All-father And Leman Russ*


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Bio-Wolf

Wolves favorite dish - Commissioner with tau sauce and mushroom orcs!


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*Some NEW ...*


----------



## Bio-Wolf

*I think that was all! Continuation will be ...(maybe not)*


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## Bio-Wolf

*My new sig...*


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## WaLkAwaY

All of these are really cool. Was it tough to make them? I am a huge smilie person but the page I was getting most of mine from has cut back on the amount of smilies they offer. Think I will start using some of these. Thanks.

I saw the two christmas smiley orks any plans to make more smilies for chsristmas?


----------



## Bio-Wolf




----------



## WaLkAwaY

Bio-Wolf said:


>


Lol that is awesome. I have a question for you as well. Do you have any that just say warhammer with maybe a couple of space marines in it with teh little warhammer plaque?

And also do you keep a page that has them all lined up or ready for dld?

I really like your work.


----------

